# Rec Tec Smoker - Would I be happy?



## rmzachar (Apr 18, 2020)

I currently have a Pit Boss 3 Series Vertical Smoker that I've used for a coupe years now. It's been ok, but I would like to move on to something a bit easier to handle on the longer smokes. I've been looking at the RT-700 from Rec Tec, but have a few questions.

From what I've read, I don't think I would be able to make summer sausage or snack sticks on the Rec Tec due to not being able to start out at the low temps I use for that (start at 130 and end at 170). I don't plan on getting rid of the Pit Boss, so I can still use that, but is it actually the case that I wouldn't be able to run the Rec Tec at that low of a temperature? Beyond the sausage making, we generally smoke brisket, pork butt, and chicken.

The second question I have is how effective would it be at replacing a gas grill? We have an old Char-Broil Quickset 3-Burner Gas Grill that has seen better days and I'm looking to replace it. Would the RT-700 be able to do that? We generally would cook hamburgers, hot dogs, and steaks out on the grill. I have seen videos of doing that on the Rec Tec, but how many people use that as opposed to keeping a gas or charcoal grill for those tasks?

I want to pull the trigger, but I just want to make sure I'm making the right call.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a larger Pit Boss pellet pooper and my wife (picky as hell, don't tell her I said that) really likes dogs and burgers off the Boss. Her favorite is a rib eye which comes out very well. If you can get a Rec-Tec I say go for it. If I had the money I'd have one. Their customer service is second to one from what I've heard. Side note, Pit Boss customer service has been great to me.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have the RT 700 and could not be happier! They have an extreme low smoke setting that works. I also have grill grates which do work really well for high temp grilling. All stainless steel, 6 yr warranty and outstanding customer service. Personally, I don't think you'd have any regrets whatsoever.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 18, 2020)

Pretty sure I've never heard of anyone being disappointed they bought a Rec-Tec.


----------



## weev (Apr 18, 2020)

I love mine.  And you can also get a add on smoke box for low temp smoking


----------



## BB-que (Apr 19, 2020)

Could not be happier with my RT700.  The thing is a beast and customer service first rate.  The owner sends you his personal number.  I think 180 is the lowest temp.  I can get mine about 550 degrees.  I use a gasser for grilling for the most part just cause I have it and it gets to high temps quicker.  Any other questions let me know.


rmzachar said:


> I currently have a Pit Boss 3 Series Vertical Smoker that I've used for a coupe years now. It's been ok, but I would like to move on to something a bit easier to handle on the longer smokes. I've been looking at the RT-700 from Rec Tec, but have a few questions.
> 
> From what I've read, I don't think I would be able to make summer sausage or snack sticks on the Rec Tec due to not being able to start out at the low temps I use for that (start at 130 and end at 170). I don't plan on getting rid of the Pit Boss, so I can still use that, but is it actually the case that I wouldn't be able to run the Rec Tec at that low of a temperature? Beyond the sausage making, we generally smoke brisket, pork butt, and chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bytor (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a trailblazer, which is smaller than the 700. I've had it for about 6 months now and it's a solid smoker.  I still use my Chargriller though for grilling and searing.  On several occasions I have had the smoker going and grilling at the same time.


----------



## catavalon21 (Apr 19, 2020)

The Low setting is about 180.  To go much lower, as Weev said, the smokebox works fantastic.  Three racks inside, and the temp varies a lot from top to bottom, so you can find a temp of your choosing.  Overall I love it, and though it was quite pricey, I would do it again.   I still use the gasser for high temps / direct heat like when I'm putting a crust on a tri tip before smoking.  I haven't tried the sear kit.


----------



## jmtyndall (Apr 19, 2020)

Pellet grills dont do well much below 180 in general because of they way they burn the pellets. To get that low you really have to run the auger a very short time(risks not dropping pellets) and heat the hot rod every time because the pellets would go out completely before any more were fed in. 

Regarding pellet grills as a a gas grill replacement? Not for me. They're really fuel inefficient at high temps, they take a while to heat up, and high ambient temps dont give a sear. It's more like an oven. Grill grates help, but they're really a bandaid. Cast iron, charcoal and gas sear better. No-flip burgers are really popular, but I think the browned crunchy bits really are what makes a burger good. 

Is the RecTec a good pellet grill? Yes. Are there lots of good pellet grills? Yes. Does a pellet grill (rectec or otherwise) fit your intended use? I think not.


----------



## mike guy (Apr 19, 2020)

The low smoke setting is dependent on ambient temperature.  It will hold 170-180, but if your cooker is in direct sunlight in the middle of the summer, good luck with that.

I've read some less than great reviews with the rectec700 cold smoke attachment, but I don't have any first hand experience with it.  For cold smoking you could throw a pellet tube in a grill.  For temps higher than cold smoking, you can always load up a pellet tube, and then cycle the grill on and off with lots of fire bricks / thermal mass and easily hold a temp if you want to work at it.


----------



## rmzachar (Apr 19, 2020)

Hmmm, so it seems I shouldn't expect to replace my gas grill or my vertical smoker for that matter. I guess I'm just tired of babysitting the vertical smoker on long smokes overnight where I'm constantly feeding woodchips into it. I have an AMNPS that I use with the sausage making so I can use pellets, but with any meats that cook at a higher temp, the only real place I can have the AMNPS in the pit boss is so close to the heating element that it just causes the whole AMNPS to burn up in a couple hours, ruining the point of it.

Maybe I'm better off with a smaller pellet smoker to use on the longer smokes and keeping the gas grill and vertical smoker for my other needs.


----------



## catavalon21 (Apr 19, 2020)

rmzachar said:


> Hmmm, so it seems I shouldn't expect to replace my gas grill or my vertical smoker for that matter. I guess I'm just tired of babysitting the vertical smoker on long smokes overnight where I'm constantly feeding woodchips into it. I have an AMNPS that I use with the sausage making so I can use pellets, but with any meats that cook at a higher temp, the only real place I can have the AMNPS in the pit boss is so close to the heating element that it just causes the whole AMNPS to burn up in a couple hours, ruining the point of it.
> 
> Maybe I'm better off with a smaller pellet smoker to use on the longer smokes and keeping the gas grill and vertical smoker for my other needs.


Though I've yet to dare sleeping through an overnight smoke, the rec tec, and maybe most pellet grills, holds temperatures very well. You don't ever have to fiddle with anything once it's going. If you get one, try it on many different cooks before ditching what you have.   It doesn't do everything,  but what it does do, it does very well.


----------



## mike guy (Apr 19, 2020)

I do over night cooks couple times a month on the rectec700.  That’s half the appeal to me.  Throw a brisket on at 11pm. Wake up just in time to wrap.  Ready in time for lunch or if it’s a big cook, ready for a 4 hour rest and dinner.  I set alarms on low and high temp in case something goes wrong but it’s flawless so far.  
a pellet grill can do anything your vertical smoker can do, you just might have to switch up the technique.


----------

